# The tail of Taipan antivenom



## GBWhite (Mar 10, 2018)

Brendan Murray's conversation with ABC journalist Sarah Kanowski about the history and development of Taipan antivenom. Brendan is the author of the book "Venom" which is about the same subject.

Absolutely well worth taking the time to have a listen.

http://www.abc.net.au/radio/programs/conversations/conversations-brendan-james-murray/9504928


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 10, 2018)

Enthrawling story. Might just need to add to the book collection.
Thanks for sharing that George.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Mar 10, 2018)

How good is the "conversations" podcast!

John Cann has been a guest a couple of times too.

I missed this one.

Nice find George.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks for sharing George that was awesome.


----------



## Stuart (Mar 10, 2018)

Cheers for sharing GB.


----------

